# hello



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi I joined FF yesterday and you wont believe how much better I feel already, I am 26 and my husband is 48, he already has 2 grown up boys who are actually my age, he had the snip 18 years ago so reversal is not really an option for us, so we are having ICSI, my first cycle was agony he had his tesa a started on the puregon and went into severe OHSS my right ovary is still huge!! I had all embies frozen (all top quality) I then started on loads of hormones and tabs all was well until about 2 hours before my FET I was informed that all 12 had died I still dont know why and the clinic still cant give me an answer, I am starting my next cycle now I have all the drugs at home waiting for my period to come I am about 2 weeks late already. I feel very lonely we live in Dubai all my best friends and buddies are back in the UK I am missing them more than ever now!!! 

I got very depressed after they told me that the embies died My husband is a great guy and i love him with all my heart he just doesnt understand what I need right now. am i being selfish, anyway love to hear from anyone who wants a FF abroad pal!!! hey maybe we could have a FF away from home board??

Love to you all I have read all your stories you are all amazing, heres hoping you all get your dreams big hugs and Kisses from Dubai xxxxxxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi Tinks,
sorry to see what you have gone through ,am sending you a huge hug,I can only imagine how you feel,you have come to the right place for supoort through the good and bad times,
lots of love and luck for the future,
mmmbop,xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Tinks 

I'm so glad you found ff. You will get all the support you could ever need here. It's just great. 

Lots of love and luck for your next cycle, I hope you can get started really soon. 

lots of love 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Tinks - welcome to FF!

I'm sorry that you have been having such a hard time, you are definitely in the right place here though, because all of the ladies on this site know exactly how you feel. I am sure it must be harder being away from close friends.

I have been to Dubai 3 times and absolutely love it - one of my favourite places to visit, although I am sure if you are living there the heat probably gets to you!

I wish you lots of luck for your next cycle - you will find loads of support here when you need a friend to talk to.

Love Alison xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hi there,
if you go back to the introductions page and click on the heading "types of infertility treatment suggested" or something like that anyway, you will see a message from another newbie who is living in.........Dubai!

good luck!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Tinks,

Welcome to FF! So pleased you found us.

Wishing you success with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

PS Look out forsonia she is new and in Dubai xx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks girlies
... how spooky!!! someone else here in this stinking desert... hot is not the word thank god for A/C..... you are all amazing people, hold on to your dreams they will happen.

Tinks xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sonya (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Tinks

Me again! Your neighbour! I just read your story. I am sorry to hear it has been so hard. You might have seen my reply already, but please feel free to let me know if you want me to send you my email address or my phone number. I feel very lonely over here too sometimes, but luckily we have made some wonderful friends....which we are not at all jealous about sharing!

LoL
S.


----------

